# I Am A Berliner !



## Count2Four123 (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi, folks !

I guess, I'm the newest guy around here and I wanted to give you a short introduction to who I am and what I'm doing.  First of all: I am a Berliner (located but not born here) ! But i will probably move to some other place in the forseeable future.

Okay, I'm a professional producer for tv/film/video with serious roots in music and photography. My specialisation is in the subject of animation - traditional 2D and the modern 3D version - and i'm currently working on the creation of 2 new tv-series-formats for teenagers. But i have worked on lots of other stuff as well.

In the past i've been a successful music-producer + discovered bands such as SCOOTER, THESE THOUGHTLESS THINGS + FURY IN THE SLAUGHTERHOUSE. During my career i have collaborated with acclaimed musicians + vocalists such as MEL COLLINS, MICK JACKSON + PEPPY CASTRO (from BALANCE). As a songwriter I created songs for artists like VERONIKA FISCHER, SHARI BELAFONTE, LEE TOWERS, NITA WHITAKER + for movies such as MYSTIC PIZZA (with JULIA ROBERTS), THE DOMINO PRINCIPLE + DEADLY DIAMONDS. I'm working with LOGIC PRO on a G5 MAC with lots of plugins. I'd like to collaborate with singers/musicians/composers from around the globe + create something exciting. 

If I'm not working on my music, you might see me working in some interesting kind of environment with some gorgeous models - in my other identity as a "Shootist" ! If interested, check out my photo-website: 

http://www.onemodelplace.com/photograph ... P_ID=66936

Yes, i know they are gorgeous, but believe me, its still had work to make them look like that - for little money. And No, i didn't have an affair with them, i was just "Shooting" them.

Well, i'm sure we will have a great time here together and i'm looking forward to your comments.

Respect !

T. Rex


----------



## jamriding (Mar 30, 2006)

Count2Four123 @ Thu Mar 30 said:


> If I'm not working on my music, you might see me working in some interesting kind of environment with some gorgeous models - in my other identity as a "Shootist" ! If interested, check out my photo-website:
> 
> http://www.onemodelplace.com/photograph ... P_ID=66936



Goodness gracious me :shock: :shock: :shock: 

I think I'll have to reach for my medication!!! :wink: Oh, the palpitations!!! :lol: :lol: 

P.S. Welcome aboard


----------



## PaulR (Mar 30, 2006)

Hehehe! Hallo!

If you ever need an assistant for your photographic shoots - let me know.

:lol:


----------



## jamriding (Mar 30, 2006)

PaulR @ Thu Mar 30 said:


> Hehehe! Hallo!
> 
> If you ever need an assistant for your photographic shoots - let me know.
> 
> :lol:



Hey PaulR... I woz here first


----------



## PaulR (Mar 30, 2006)

jamriding @ Thu Mar 30 said:


> PaulR @ Thu Mar 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Hehehe! Hallo!
> ...



Oh yeah! But I've got a Box Brownie with no film in it.


----------



## Thonex (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome to our house Count2!!


I like the nod to JFK

"Ich bin ein Berliner"


T


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 30, 2006)

i LOVE Berlin!  

wilkommen


----------



## Doug Wellington (Mar 30, 2006)

Ah...I miss Berlin! I lived there from 1980 until 1985. Haven't been back since. Some day I need to see it without the wall...


----------



## gravehill (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

I'm also living in Berlin nowadays.


----------



## Toxeen (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi T.

Welcome aboard and hello from Berlin-Prenzlauerberg. Good to have some experienced and talented people around in the neighborhood. :smile: 

Cheers

-Boris


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome to VI Mr T. Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi there T.,

Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## Count2Four123 (Apr 8, 2006)

hi, again ! and thanx to everyone for your warm and friendly welcome messages. its good to have finally found a forum that has professionals on board.  i'm looking forward to creative exchanges, optimistic collaborations and to learn from your combined wisdom.

talk to you soon

T. Rex


----------



## gravehill (Apr 8, 2006)

^ Speaking of which, have you seen the Berlin meeting thread: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3307

Feel free to join us!


----------



## Hardy Heern (Apr 9, 2006)

That's disgusting! I'm almost certain that some of those models on your website didn't have their clothes on........I can't be sure as I'm not a professional! :smile: 

Anyway, to hell with music, I like what the Count's doing........as far as I can remember...........  

Welcome

Frank


----------



## wonshu (Apr 9, 2006)

Small world... small world


----------



## SoundEngine.com (Apr 9, 2006)

Count2Four123 @ Thu Mar 30 said:


> Hi, folks !
> 
> 
> If I'm not working on my music, you might see me working in some interesting kind of environment with some gorgeous models - in my other identity as a "Shootist" ! If interested, check out my photo-website:
> ...



"Thank you, God!"

--SCP


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello Mr.T.Rex, nice to see you here...!

Frank


----------

